# My USB port gives electric shock



## yours_uday (Aug 25, 2010)

My USB port gives electric shock. When I connect my mobile phone to the PC, it gives electric shock. What is the reason for this problem? How can I solve the problem? Please advise.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The USB port is faulty, the cabling to the port is faulty, or the USB controller is faulty. In any event, if it shocks you, then there is a high risk of hardware damage...both to the PC and whatever device you are connecting to it.


----------



## gcwjr85 (Sep 24, 2010)

if you don't know the answer, don't answer the question. especially dealing with electricity and people getting shocked. I have the same problem but it is accompanied by several other serious electrical problems with my entire home, not my computer. It is highly unlikely that a "faulty" usb port would shock you; it is more likely that it simply wouldn't work or wouldn't work consistently or properly in some other way. Sure it COULD be the usb port, but this is really the least likely culprit. It's more likely a bigger problem with your computer or home electricity. Sorry, I don't have the answer and I may have just opened up a mental can of worms. If you have the money, get an electrician to check out your power, if not, pray that you find the answer before someone gets hurt, like I am. My home seems to burn out anything plugged in and I got shocked by the water in the back part of my toilet.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

gcwjr85 said:


> if you don't know the answer, don't answer the question. especially dealing with electricity and people getting shocked. I have the same problem but it is accompanied by several other serious electrical problems with my entire home, not my computer. It is highly unlikely that a "faulty" usb port would shock you; it is more likely that it simply wouldn't work or wouldn't work consistently or properly in some other way. Sure it COULD be the usb port, but this is really the least likely culprit. It's more likely a bigger problem with your computer or home electricity. Sorry, I don't have the answer and I may have just opened up a mental can of worms. If you have the money, get an electrician to check out your power, if not, pray that you find the answer before someone gets hurt, like I am. My home seems to burn out anything plugged in and I got shocked by the water in the back part of my toilet.


...and thanks for your point of view.

I've had this issue in the past. The problem was the USB cable from the controller to the front panel was pinched between the front panel and case causing a short. Any time I plugged something into the front panel I would get a small shock. Items such as USB sticks would be fried and no longer useable.


----------

